# Crypt zaidiana spathe



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

This is a great flower, considering this species having semi boring leaves.



























Potted in old aquasoil in my RO water tank, ph is in the 5's, tds is 125. Gets a heaping scoop of MG fertilizer around once a month right into the water. Thanks for looking, im so in love with these plants its rediculous lol


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

It matches the leaves quite well!


----------

